# TNT - lip sync problems



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone else experience lip sync problems on TNT last night? Just flipping thru the channels and during the NBA pre-game show, the lip sync was terrible. Tried some other HD channels it is was ok, excpet maybe Discovery was off just a tad.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had this happen on various channels with my 722 - this is probably one of the few things I have found to be worse on the 722 than my previouos receivers (721 and 508). It isn't a chronic problem though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I was watching the Lakers vs. Cavs the other day and lipsync was bad. Really Bad. Definitely an issue with TNT and my guess it is source related. I would suggest email dishquality.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone with that email address?


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe it's just [email protected] ... someone correct me if I'm wrong.

I've always noticed sound sync problems on TNT-HD. (I have a ViP622.) They are worse at some times more than others, but for me personally - it's probably the worst in regards to sync.


----------



## jbow214 (Sep 18, 2005)

I've always noticed it on TNT and lot of times on TBS.


----------



## hsweiss (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone else still seeing this problem with TNT sync being off? I emailed Dish, they gave me some mumble about pushing out new software but the problem really never went away 100%. Also last night Fox in Baltimore was way off sync - I flipped over to antenna to see if it was WBFF FOX 45 or Dish. OTA it was fine (in fact, HD even looked better) but with Dish the sync came and went. I would have stayed OTA but we're in the glide path of the airport and get horrible multi-path when a plane comes over.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

After several years of this problem being reported here it seems that either nothing can be done to fix it or not enough squeaks in the wheel for them to care.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

inazsully said:


> After several years of this problem being reported here it seems that either nothing can be done to fix it or not enough squeaks in the wheel for them to care.


I agree.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The other day I had a lip sync problem with my local FOX station. Since I get it both over the satellite and OTA I confirmed that the problem was not from the station.

When it did not clear up by itself after 2 days I called tech support. They fixed it while I was on the line!

In the case of HD channels you have to let tech support know which feed you are watching (in my case my HD locals are on 61.5 as well as 129, I made sure to tell them I was watching 61.5).


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I've noticed this alot on TNT, TBS HD & Cartoon Network HD.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

jakexxl said:


> I believe it's just [email protected] ... someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I've always noticed sound sync problems on TNT-HD. (I have a ViP622.) They are worse at some times more than others, but for me personally - it's probably the worst in regards to sync.


 its actually [email protected]


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dishquality _is_ the correct place to report problems with the transmitted signal.


----------



## dandoshan (Jul 15, 2006)

I run into lip sync problems fairly often on various stations. But if I just toggle thru my TV inputs and back to my dish input the lip sync situation has always corrected itself.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

Turner channels have always had lip sync issues, even back in the day of my 921, it was hard for me to watch TNT HD because of that. Usually what they show, I've already seen 100 times (movie wise, I'm not into their sports) and I'll just find something to do in another room & watch it (or listen to it) on my SD sets


----------

